# Chan Up/Down should be a subset of all the channels



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

In the old days, switching channels was instantaneous and you could quickly go up, up, up to surf to the channels. But now with so many channels and a delay to show the signal, using the channel up/down is almost useless. 

What I would like is to have the channel up/down only go through a subset of the channels. I don't want to delete channels, I just want up/down to jump over the channels I'm not very interested in. For example, if I have these channels:

2-1 CBS
2-2 Game show channel
2-3 70's reruns
3-1 NBC

I may want to skip over the 2-2 and 2-3 channels when I'm using channel up. Those channels would still appear in the guide and would record shows and such, but channel up would go straight from 2-1 to 3-1 rather than 2-1 to 2-2 to 2-3 to 3-1.

I think the only way to accomplish this now is to delete the 2-2 and 2-3 channels from Tivo, but then they don't appear in the guide and Tivo won't automatically record shows on those channels. I still want the channels in my Tivo because sometimes there's a show worth watching, but I don't want to surf through them.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

If you fix your output the surfing channel changing experience is better. Though I'll never understand doing this with a tivo.


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

jrtroo said:


> If you fix your output the surfing channel changing experience is better. Though I'll never understand doing this with a tivo.


I'm not sure what you mean by "fix your output".


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

modify your favorite channels list for your preferred surfing channels, switch to the list before you start surfing, then switch back when your done.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

warrenn said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "fix your output".


I think that means only have one video resolution, like 1080i, selected. Best way to surf is use the guide. You have three options with the "A" key.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Yep, keep it at one resolution and the delays will go away or be minuscule.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I should have added to keep 1080p24 pass through for streaming too.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

warrenn said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "fix your output".


I believe he means setting the Video Output Format to a fixed value like 1080i.


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

NorthAlabama said:


> modify your favorite channels list for your preferred surfing channels, switch to the list before you start surfing, then switch back when your done.


This is probably as close as I get to what I want. I still wish that there was a way to have the full listings in the guide so I wouldn't have to turn favorites off and on.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

NorthAlabama said:


> modify your favorite channels list for your preferred surfing channels, switch to the list before you start surfing, then switch back when your done.


When did this start working? For as far back as I have had Tivo the up and down channel buttons have moved to the next "received per the database" channel even if I have removed it from the "received with check marks" list.

I surf using the grid. I very much like the Roamio keeping the current channel in a box while I surf.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dfreybur said:


> When did this start working? For as far back as I have had Tivo the up and down channel buttons have moved to the next "received per the database" channel even if I have removed it from the "received with check marks" list.
> 
> I surf using the grid. I very much like the Roamio keeping the current channel in a box while I surf.


Must be a while. I uncheck what I will never watch as part of the initial setup of a TiVo, TV or anything else with that ability. I can always change the guide to "all channels" or "my channels" (Like for C-SPAN), but there are only 20 channels on the guide and those are what the channel up/down would get. I also surf using the guide.


----------

